# Side Hustle: Mail Woman Steals Over 6,000 Greeting Cards Filled With Money..



## WhereItsAt (Sep 21, 2018)

*Mail Woman Steals Over 6,000 Greeting Cards Filled With Money*

Posted on 17 hours ago

September 20, 2018







One U.S. Postal Service worker was stealing _all_ the dollars while on the job.

*According to New York Daily News, Ebony Lavonne Smith of Wisconsin pled guilty to stealing checks and cash from over 6,000 greeting cards. The 20-year-old admitted to taking the money as part of a plea deal earlier this month.*

She started her job working for the USPS in March 2015. *In the summer of 2017, residents within Smith’s assigned zip codes started complaining that they weren’t receiving their cards.*

Online court documents explained that *Smith was caught stealing after a test card containing a $20 bill was placed in her container to be delivered on her route. The envelope for the card held a transmitter that would activate if the card was opened.*

Postal authorities kept a close watch on Smith as they were investigating. *Reports say she even looked through other mail routes’ trays to take out greeting cards for her own tray.*

*In Smith’s vehicle, a company satchel containing 31 USPS greeting cards was found, along with 23 other greeting cards, a Starbucks gift card, a roll of tape and letter openers.*

Smith told authorities she started stealing when she began her route in Washington Highlands. *She claims she used the money to pay bills and to support her four children, according to documents.*

According to ABC News, *at first, Smith was stealing $40 a week over one to two days, but this eventually increased to between $50 and $100 a week. Smith also admitted that she used the tape found in her vehicle to reseal some of the cards. Smith was fired from her job earlier this year.*

“The vast majority of U.S. Postal Service personnel are dedicated, hard-working public servants dedicated to moving mail to its proper destination [and] who would never consider engaging in any form of criminal behavior,” public information officer for the postal service Jeff Arney said. “*This type of alleged behavior within the Postal Service is not tolerated.”*

*Cards that were found will be sent to the original intended recipients, according to Arney. Anybody else who wants to claim a loss can do that through the court process.*


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 21, 2018)

Chilleeee......


----------



## weaveadiva (Sep 21, 2018)

WhereItsAt said:


> Smith was caught stealing after a test card containing a $20 bill was placed in her container to be delivered on her route. The envelope for the card held a transmitter that would activate if the card was opened.


----------



## Petal26 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 21, 2018)

100 a week. 

She lost her job over an extra 400 a month tops.....man.


----------



## Petal26 (Sep 21, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> 100 a week.
> 
> She lost her job over an extra 400 a month tops.....man.


Yep.  She could make more than that reselling stuff on Ebay  smh


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2018)

So she lost her real job with benefits over this?? 

And her name is plastered all over the internets now.  Good luck with future employment ma'am.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 21, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> So she lost her real job with benefits over this??
> 
> And her name is plastered all over the internets now.  Good luck with future employment ma'am.



More than that she's now a felon. 
With that, UPS likely isnt even hiring. This was dumb. She had to know they would catch her.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> More than that she's now a felon.
> With that, UPS likely isnt even hiring. This was dumb. She had to know they would catch her.



Exactly!  And her name is Ebony, soooooo .  We have it bad enough, don't add stuff that you and your family have to deal with.


----------



## Petal26 (Sep 22, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> Exactly!  And her name is Ebony, soooooo .  We have it bad enough, don't add stuff that you and your family have to deal with.


I was all satisfied thinking "well at least she's wh..", then I read her name


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Sep 22, 2018)

Lost her gov job stealing & tampering with the mail ...smh 

This was one of my fears when I send money to my nieces & nephews in the mail. I put the cards in bigger bubble cushioned envelopes or a small box so it doesn't look like a card. So far so good.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 22, 2018)

WhereItsAt said:


> The 20-year-old admitted to taking the money as part of a plea deal earlier this month.





WhereItsAt said:


> She claims she used the money to pay bills and to support her four children, according to documents.



20 years old with 4 children?


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 22, 2018)

Wait, surely the age can't be right, right? How is it possible for a 20 year old to have 4 children....flummoxed


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 22, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> Wait, surely the age can't be right, right? How is it possible for a 20 year old to have 4 children....flummoxed


I went to high school with a girl who was 19 and had 5 children. In gym class she showed me where they implanted birth control in her arm. Y'all it was weird. Scarred my young mind!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 22, 2018)

This same thing happened in my neighborhood about six years ago.   My husband’s family sent him birthday cards from all over the US and overseas. All of the cards arrived in taped up envelopes with none of the money, gift cards or checks people said they sent.

When we reported it, we were told that the USPS had an active investigation going and they gave us a case number. Not even a month later they called to report that the guilty persons had been ID’d and terminated and were being prosecuted. On the news that night we saw that a man and a woman had been arrested.  DH never got his money.  

The funny thing is, when DH’s cousins found out about the missing money, they started exaggerating how much was in the cards.  “Oh, it’s a shame you didn’t get that $5000 I sent you for your birthday!”


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 22, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> I was all satisfied thinking "well at least she's wh..", then I read her name


----------



## dyh080 (Sep 22, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> Wait, surely the age can't be right, right? How is it possible for a 20 year old to have 4 children....flummoxed



Well if she did this stupid crime I believe she is just dumb enough to have 4 kids by the age of 20.


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 22, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> This same thing happened in my neighborhood about six years ago.   My husband’s family sent him birthday cards from all over the US and overseas. All of the cards arrived in taped up envelopes with none of the money, gift cards or checks people said they sent.
> 
> When we reported it, we were told that the USPS had an active investigation going and they gave us a case number. Not even a month later they called to report that the guilty persons had been ID’d and terminated and were being prosecuted. On the news that night we saw that a man and a woman had been arrested.  DH never got his money.
> 
> The funny thing is, when DH’s cousins found out about the missing money, they started exaggerating how much was in the cards.  “Oh, it’s a shame you didn’t get that $5000 I sent you for your birthday!”


Too funny......gave $5,000 yea right!


----------



## dyh080 (Sep 22, 2018)

HappyAtLast said:


> 20 years old with 4 children?




And women like her are quick to cry "I'm a single mom" when looking for sympathy.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 22, 2018)

HappyAtLast said:


> I went to high school with a girl who was 19 and had 5 children. In gym class she showed me where they implanted birth control in her arm. Y'all it was weird. Scarred my young mind!



Hai god...maybe they were quintuplets? 



Pat Mahurr said:


> This same thing happened in my neighborhood about six years ago.   My husband’s family sent him birthday cards from all over the US and overseas. All of the cards arrived in taped up envelopes with none of the money, gift cards or checks people said they sent.
> 
> When we reported it, we were told that the USPS had an active investigation going and they gave us a case number. Not even a month later they called to report that the guilty persons had been ID’d and terminated and were being prosecuted. On the news that night we saw that a man and a woman had been arrested.  DH never got his money.
> 
> *The funny thing is, when DH’s cousins found out about the missing money, they started exaggerating how much was in the cards.  “Oh, it’s a shame you didn’t get that $5000 I sent you for your birthday!”*


----------



## nysister (Sep 22, 2018)

Ladies yet another card in the "we can't take everyone with us" pile. She's a lost cause. I wish her children well.


----------



## Nay (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm just tripping over the fact that folks still send cash in the mail   There are some trusting folks out there.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 26, 2018)

Ebony should have been stealing birth control pills and condoms.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 27, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Ebony should have been stealing birth control pills and condoms.


 end thread, lol.


----------



## sissimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

I opened this thread saying to myself 'I hope she wasn't Black'. Then I saw her name was Ebony.


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 27, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Ebony should have been stealing birth control pills and condoms.





natural2008 said:


> end thread, lol.


Not before i do this


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 27, 2018)

cinnespice said:


> Not before i do this



Lol.


----------

